# Who in this region can Drop the SR20Det for me?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

I would prefer a shop to do it, but it really doesn't matter to me.

I plan on buying a 91 240 fastback and would like to know how much this will cost me.

I don't have the car or motor at this time because i wanted to see who I can ask to drop the motor.

I've seen a lot of sites that can do it, but nothing in California.

I'm looking for a redtop s13 sr20det swap, some kind of clutch (Exedy would be nice but not too sure), and a greddy FMIC (or somthing on par with that)

Anyways I'm new to the board and would like to see what people have on thier cars and wouldn't mind seeing some peoples work.

I'm in the south bay of the Bay Area, Fremont to be exact but I don't mind driving the car to southern california if need be.
thanks
larry


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20development.com... in southern ca


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

modified toys in San Jose. If you want more info just hit me up on my email or aim.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

capital high performance in sacramento can do it. they quoted me 2800 for a full bbdet swap for my se-r. not sure how much for a 240 but im guessin it's in the same price range. if your intrested i can get # for you. another shop is the SRO store in fremont. here is the site if u wanna get a price on the engine. they also do installs, dont know how much thoughSRO store


----------

